# Can't get started



## scaredy cat (Oct 20, 2006)

I'm going to be 38 at the end of this month - had my first ICSI attempt at beginning of March but even though I was on maximum dose of Menopur (short protocol) I only produced one follicle and the cycle was abandoned as they thought a cyst they had found had interfered. I then went back on Day 1 of this cycle and I now have 3 cysts - so I can't start! I had follicle tracking in Jan and all was fine - no cysts nothing. I will find out this week what will happen but I reckon I won't see a doctor just a nurse who will probably tell me to wait for the cysts to go. I just feel so upset as I feel as though I don't have time to wait my FSH is already high and I'm seriously thinking about moving onto adoption - but by the time that was all sorted (if we got through) I'd be 40. Just feel like my life is on hold and I just feel like I've messed up by leaving everything too late. I know this is selfish as there are women who've been trying to conceive for years but I just feel like time is running out and I need to make a decision but I don't trust myself to make the right one. Any advice??


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

Hi scaredycat

sorry i can't offer any advice on tx really just wanted to reply to this thread and send you a big  

as you can see by my sig i have adopted a baby boy and it was the best thing i have ever done, i do still sometimes get sad that i can't experience being pg but most of the time i'm too busy enjoying my son to think about it   also i wanted to say 40 is not old to be adopting we were considered young adopters (i'm 31 & dh is 33) i would say that at our prep group 40 ish would be the average age.   (just my opinion) sorry, i know i probably have just confused you more, maybe if you look into adoption after your follow up then you will be better informed to make a decision  

good luck whatever you decide and if i can help at all just give us a shout 

pam xx


----------



## scaredy cat (Oct 20, 2006)

Thank you Saphy - it was a lovely reply and it really helped. I think time is a good healer too and yes we are investigating adoption. Thank you again.xxx


----------

